

Apple trademarks architecture, intellectual property gone haywire? - andyharl
http://www.artinfo.com/news/story/860577/what-apples-troubling-quest-to-trademark-store-design-says

======
nonamegiven
Wow, it's a good thing that no one has trademarked the door as distinctive
trade dress, or no one would be able to get into an Apple store, not even
geniuses.

